# restoration ss12



## dancinbills (Jul 12, 2010)

i just got this tractor it was very dirty but after a clean up i was able to get model 917.23502 serial 17511 on the front it says ss12 special the sides says super 12 by the key switch it says suburban 6 speed other than that i know nothing. cant read anything on tires yet. dont know year 12volts or not any help would be appreciated. i will post pictures as soon as i can.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey! Welcome to the forum, and yes, please do get us some pictures! Helps a great deal.


----------

